# Plus size clothes



## Willa (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying online my shirts and tops

I wear plus size, 18, and in stores there's not a ''varied'' choice.

Do you know someone who orders online?
Good websites?

http://www.bandlu.com/

This one has cute choices, but I prefer asking you ladies if you know some sites with a good reputation (paying online can be stressing sometimes, you know).

Thanks!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.torrid.com/


----------



## Willa (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_http://www.torrid.com/_

 
That is exactly what I'm looking for
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 2, 2006)

www.alloy.com
www.delias.com


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 3, 2006)

try New Look, id post their website but i cant find it, they do collection sizes 16 to 26 and alot of them are so nice

also try www.simplybe.com


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 3, 2006)

theres no new look or simply be in usa


----------



## Phillygirl (Jul 3, 2006)

www.coldwatercreek.com


----------

